# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  CYTA SIP Trunk για IP PBX

## Moho

Ως λύση τηλεφωνίας & internet σε επαγγελματικό χώρο είχα κοιτάξει την υπηρεσία SIP Trunk του ΟΤΕ,
αλλά έχει κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες στον τρόπο που προσφέρεται και νομίζω πως δεν με συμφέρει τελικά.
(Έχω αναφέρει τα τελευταία μου ευρήματα και προβληματισμούς σε άλλο topic που είναι πιο κατάλληλο 
και αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...04#post6065504)

Γι'αυτό και προσανατολίζομαι σε αυτό : http://www.cyta.gr/el/ForOffice/Business/2PlayProsOlous
Μου φαίνεται συμφέρουσα λύση, αλλά έχω ενδοιασμούς επειδή έχω ακούσει διάφορα παράπονα κλπ
Έχει βάλει κανείς σας πακέτο ADSL ή VDSL μαζί με SIP Trunk (για σύνδεση με IP PBX) από την Cyta?
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, μπορεί να μου πει τις εντυπώσεις του καθώς και μερικές τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες?

● Η φορητότητα από άλλο πάροχο γίνεται σύντομα ή θα μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο & internet για μέρες? 
● Δίνουνε VDSL από καμπίνα? Διότι είμαι μακρυά από το αστικό και σε ADSL2+ πιάνω το πολύ 7Mbps.
● Τι είδους εξοπλισμό δίνουν? Είναι της προκοπής ή πρέπει να κοιτάξω για κάποιο καλύτερο modem?
● Δουλεύει το σύστημα με άλλο (aftermarket) modem ή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βάλω το δικό τους?
● Έχω την δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιήσω το δικό μου router ή το PPP πρέπει να γίνει από το modem? 
● Η τηλεφωνία παίζει στο ίδιο VC με το internet ή σε διαφορετικό? Και πως το μεταχειρίζομαι αυτό?
● Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κατά βούληση asterisk ή freeswitch ή 3CX ή μήπως περιορίζομαι κάπου?
● Μπορώ να έχω ταυτόχρονα SIP Trunks άλλων providers (Yuboto/Modulus) ή υπάρχουν προβλήματα?
● Αν μου μεταφέρουν το site μου από τον ΟΤΕ, θα έχω on-line εργαλεία διαχείρισης όπως είχα πριν?

Αυτές τις απορίες θα έπρεπε κανονικά να μπορεί να τις απαντήσει και η υποστήριξη στο 13878 αλλά
αφενός δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα εκπρόσωπο με την απαραίτητη τεχνική κατάρτιση και αφετέρου εμένα
με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο να ακούσω κάποιον με πρακτική εμπειρία επί του θέματος. Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## dimangelid

> Ως λύση τηλεφωνίας & internet σε επαγγελματικό χώρο είχα κοιτάξει την υπηρεσία SIP Trunk του ΟΤΕ,
> αλλά έχει κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες στον τρόπο που προσφέρεται και νομίζω πως δεν με συμφέρει τελικά.
> (Έχω αναφέρει τα τελευταία μου ευρήματα και προβληματισμούς σε άλλο topic που είναι πιο κατάλληλο 
> και αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...04#post6065504)
> 
> Γι'αυτό και προσανατολίζομαι σε αυτό : http://www.cyta.gr/el/ForOffice/Business/2PlayProsOlous
> Μου φαίνεται συμφέρουσα λύση, αλλά έχω ενδοιασμούς επειδή έχω ακούσει διάφορα παράπονα κλπ
> Έχει βάλει κανείς σας πακέτο ADSL ή VDSL μαζί με SIP Trunk (για σύνδεση με IP PBX) από την Cyta?
> Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, μπορεί να μου πει τις εντυπώσεις του καθώς και μερικές τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες?
> ...


Σου απαντάω σε όσα γνωρίζω  :Wink: 


2) δίνουν VDSL από καμπίνα. Σε ερώτησή μου το καλοκαίρι για το αν δίνουν επαγγελματικό με sip trunk από καμπίνα είχαν πει όχι. Ρώτα τους μήπως έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

3) Είχαν πει ότι δίνουν ένα Speedtouch, το 788vn λογικά. Δεν είναι επαγγελματικό modem/router αλλά λογικά θα σε καλύψει.

4,5) Σε ερώτησή μου, μου είχαν πει ότι πρέπει να έχω το δικό τους σαν modem. Και αν θέλω μπορούν να το βάλουν σε bridge και να βάλω δικό μου router.

6) Η τηλεφωνία παίζει σε διαφορετικό VC. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει προσωπικά. Πιστεύω όμως ότι θα χρειαστεί δεύτερη κάρτα δικτύου στον asterisk. Καλύτερα να σου πει όμως κάποιος που έχει προσωπική εμπειρία.

7) Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ότι θέλεις αρκεί να κάνεις τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις στο software της επιλογής σου.

8) Μπορείς. Αν δεν παίξουν με την πόρτα 5060 επικοινωνείς με τον VoIP πάροχο και τους ρωτάς σε ποια εναλλακτική θύρα μπορείς να κάνεις register.

----------


## Moho

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση! Αυτά που λες ακούγονται ενθαρρυντικά για την περίπτωσή μου.

Θα περιμένω μήπως έχει να συνεισφέρει και κάποιος άλλος. Βλέπεις ήταν και πολλά τα ερωτήματα!

----------


## arpakola

η CYTA δινει modem με anex Μ , οποτε με διευρυμενο το up link και χωριστο VC  για το sip trunk μεχρι 4-6 ταυτοχρονες μαλλον εισαι οκ

----------


## mazout

> Ως λύση τηλεφωνίας & internet σε επαγγελματικό χώρο είχα κοιτάξει την υπηρεσία SIP Trunk του ΟΤΕ,
> αλλά έχει κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες στον τρόπο που προσφέρεται και νομίζω πως δεν με συμφέρει τελικά.
> (Έχω αναφέρει τα τελευταία μου ευρήματα και προβληματισμούς σε άλλο topic που είναι πιο κατάλληλο 
> και αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...04#post6065504)
> 
> Γι'αυτό και προσανατολίζομαι σε αυτό : http://www.cyta.gr/el/ForOffice/Business/2PlayProsOlous
> Μου φαίνεται συμφέρουσα λύση, αλλά έχω ενδοιασμούς επειδή έχω ακούσει διάφορα παράπονα κλπ
> Έχει βάλει κανείς σας πακέτο ADSL ή VDSL μαζί με SIP Trunk (για σύνδεση με IP PBX) από την Cyta?
> Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, μπορεί να μου πει τις εντυπώσεις του καθώς και μερικές τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες?
> ...



Δες παραπάνω για κάποιες απαντήσεις. Γενικά το ζόρι είναι αν χρησιμοποιήσεις δικό σου router. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο ότι το sip registration γίνετε σε μια private ip της cyta οπότε αν έχεις δικό σου router πρέπει να του πεις κάπως να την βλέπει. 

Επίσης μετά πρέπει να παίξεις και με default routes μέσα από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για να παίζουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι. Από ποιότητα και αξιοπιστία είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Άλλα αν πας σε δικό σου router τότε πρέπει να ξες πως θα το κάνεις με το routing. Ο τεχνικός που ήρθε σε εμάς ήξερε κάποια πράγματα αλλά γενικά μας πήρε μισή μέρα για να το κάνουμε να παίξει σωστά.

----------


## dimangelid

> Δες παραπάνω για κάποιες απαντήσεις. Γενικά το ζόρι είναι αν χρησιμοποιήσεις δικό σου router. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο ότι το sip registration γίνετε σε μια private ip της cyta οπότε αν έχεις δικό σου router πρέπει να του πεις κάπως να την βλέπει. 
> 
> Επίσης μετά πρέπει να παίξεις και με default routes μέσα από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για να παίζουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι. Από ποιότητα και αξιοπιστία είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Άλλα αν πας σε δικό σου router τότε πρέπει να ξες πως θα το κάνεις με το routing. Ο τεχνικός που ήρθε σε εμάς ήξερε κάποια πράγματα αλλά γενικά μας πήρε μισή μέρα για να το κάνουμε να παίξει σωστά.


Αν μπορείς γράψε μερικές λεπτομέρειες για το στήσιμο (ρυθμίσεις, τυχόν tips) . Καλό είναι να υπάρχουν  :Smile:

----------


## mazout

> Αν μπορείς γράψε μερικές λεπτομέρειες για το στήσιμο (ρυθμίσεις, τυχόν tips) . Καλό είναι να υπάρχουν


Όταν το κάνει το router το δικό τους σε bridge mode το ορίζει σε bridge σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο port. 

Σου λέει δηλαδή στο port 1 του router είναι bridge. Εσύ σε εκείνο το port βάζεις το δικό σου router κάνεις pppoE και συνδέεσαι στο Internet.

Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ. Για το sip trunk όμως σου δίνει τις ρυθμίσεις με μια διεύθυνση fmc.cyta.com.gr η οποία η ip αυτού το domain είναι της μορφής 192.168.x.x (private ip). Αυτή την ip όμως την ξέρει το router της cyta και την δρομολογεί μέσα από το δίκτυο της. Αν το κάνεις εσύ bridge το router τότε αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα γιατί το δικό σου το router δεν ξέρει την 192.168.x.x και γιατί είναι private προφανώς δεν την δρομολογεί στο internet.

Για να λυθεί αυτό θα πρέπει να μπει το router της cyta και αυτό στο δίκτυο το εσωτερικό σε άλλο port. Οπότε πας μετά στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο και τους λες όλο το subnet 192.168.x.x (αυτό που θα σου δώσει η cyta, δεν το θυμάμαι ακριβώς πιο είναι) να βγαίνει από το router της cyta και όχι από το δικό σου router. Αλλά αν θες να έχεις και άλλους voip παρόχους τότε θα πρέπει να του πεις όλα τα άλλα βγάλτα από το δικό σου το router.

Όλα αυτά γίνονται βέβαια γιατί η cyta για λόγους ασφάλειας έχει την ip για το Sip registration σε private δίκτυο και όχι με μια public ip όπως το έχουν οι άλλοι. Όλα τα παραπάνω ο τεχνικός που ήρθε σε εμάς τα ήξερε, οπότε σε ένα απλό εσωτερικό δίκτυο θα βγάλει άκρη αυτός. Σε ένα πιο σύνθετο δίκτυο όπως αυτό που έχουμε εμείς στην εταιρία θα πρέπει μαζί με τον τεχνικό να φας κάποιες ώρες για να δουλέψει σωστά.

----------


## Moho

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας!

Άρα η τοπολογία μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο περίπλοκη όσο φαίνεται εκ πρώτης όψεως.



Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά το σενάριο, χρειάζεσαι δύο συνδέσεις προς το modem του παρόχου :
● μια από το router στην θύρα που είναι bridged με το VC του internet για να κάνεις PPPoE login
● μια από το PBX στην θύρα που είναι bridged με το VC της τηλεφωνίας για να έχεις πρόσβαση
στο ιδιωτικό subnet της τηλεφωνίας και να μπορείς να κάνεις register στον IMS

Λογικά από την θύρα της τηλεφωνίας θα παίρνεις IP μέσω DHCP και συνεπώς το PBX θα σχηματίζει
από μόνο του κανόνα στο routing table του για να βγάζει το traffic που αφορά όλες τις IP αυτού του
subnet από το συγκεκριμένο interface. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα (internet traffic & λοιποί VoIP providers)
θα βγαίνουνε βάσει default route από το άλλο interface, ακριβώς όπως γινότανε και πριν. Voila!

Μήπως μου διαφεύγει κάτι? Γιατί δυσκολευτήκατε να το στήσετε? Μήπως δεν είχε το PBX 2o interface?

----------


## mazout

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας!
> 
> Άρα η τοπολογία μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο περίπλοκη όσο φαίνεται εκ πρώτης όψεως.
> 
> 
> 
> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά το σενάριο, χρειάζεσαι δύο συνδέσεις προς το modem του παρόχου :
> ● μια από το router στην θύρα που είναι bridged με το VC του internet για να κάνεις PPPoE login
> ● μια από το PBX στην θύρα που είναι bridged με το VC της τηλεφωνίας για να έχεις πρόσβαση
> ...


Αν έχεις 2 κάρτες δικτύου στο pbx και τις βάλεις σε διαφορετικά δίκτυα (ένα cyta voip και ένα για το Internet) τότε όλα καλά. Αν έχεις όμως μια κάρτα τότε πρέπει να παίξεις με routes.

Εμάς είναι όλα σε virtual machines με πολλά Interfaces Που καταλήγουν με nic teaming σε διάφορα vlans, οπότε είναι λίγο πιο σύνθετο.

Πάντως η γενική φιλοσοφία είναι αυτήν που είπες και εσύ.

----------


## stelakis1914

Παρακαλώ αν κάποιος που μας διαβάζει έχει καταφέρει επιτυχώς να δημιουργήσει επιτυχώς τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με CYTA SIP Trunk και αναλογικές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές να γράψει κάποιες πληροφορίες. 

Πως διαχειριζόμαστε την τηλεφωνία που δίνουν οι FXS θύρες του modem της CYTA; Με κάποιο ΑΤΑ μπορεί να γίνει δουλειά;

----------


## dimangelid

> Παρακαλώ αν κάποιος που μας διαβάζει έχει καταφέρει επιτυχώς να δημιουργήσει επιτυχώς τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με CYTA SIP Trunk και αναλογικές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές να γράψει κάποιες πληροφορίες. 
> 
> Πως διαχειριζόμαστε την τηλεφωνία που δίνουν οι FXS θύρες του modem της CYTA; Με κάποιο ΑΤΑ μπορεί να γίνει δουλειά;


Άλλο το sip trunk και άλλο η τηλεφωνία μέσω του εξοπλισμού της Cyta.

Με το sip trunk κάνει το κέντρο σου register απευθείας στην Cyta και δεν χρειάζεται ούτε ATA, ούτε κάποια κάρτα τηλεφωνίας. SIP Trunk δίνουν μόνο στα επαγγελματικά πακέτα.

Αν παίρνεις την τηλεφωνία απο δικό τους εξοπλισμό, πχ από τις θύρες τηλεφωνίας του modem router και είσαι ιδιώτης (άρα δεν μπορείς να πάρεις sip trunk) , τότε για να χειριστείς την τηλεφωνία:

1) Με κλασσικό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο δεν χρειάζεσαι επιπλέον εξοπλισμό. Συνδέεις την θύρα τηλεφωνίας του modem router με μια είσοδο εξωτερικής τηλεφωνικής γραμμής και προγραμματίζεις αναλόγως το κέντρο

2) Σε voip τηλεφωνικό κέντρο θα χρειαστείς είτε κάρτα τηλεφωνίας με θύρες FXO, είτε ATA με θύρες FXO το οποίο να δέχεται sip registration ώστε να συνδεθεί πάνω του ο asterisk. τέτοιο ATA είναι το Fritz 7170

----------


## stelakis1914

> Άλλο το sip trunk και άλλο η τηλεφωνία μέσω του εξοπλισμού της Cyta.
> 
> Με το sip trunk κάνει το κέντρο σου register απευθείας στην Cyta και δεν χρειάζεται ούτε ATA, ούτε κάποια κάρτα τηλεφωνίας. SIP Trunk δίνουν μόνο στα επαγγελματικά πακέτα.


Είμαι σε επαγγελματικό πακέτο με SIP Trunk, κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας και δυο κανάλια φωνής. Η τηλεφωνία που χρησιμοποιώ μέσω softphone αυτήν την στιγμή δουλεύει απευθείας χωρίς κανέναν εξοπλισμό.

Το πρόβλημα μου έχει να κάνει με το πως θα δουλέψω τις κλασικές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές μέσω του ΗΤ503 που έχω (αλλά δεν έχω πρόσβαση στην ΙΡ του αυτήν την στιγμή) ή με κάποιο άλλον τρόπο;

----------


## stelakis1914

Έχω ολοκληρώσει με επιτυχία το στήσιμο του τηλεφωνικού μου κέντρου σε επαγγελματικό πακέτο της CYTA με παροχή SIP Trunk.

Αν κάποιος θέλει κάποια πληροφορία μπορεί άφοβα να ρωτήσει ότι τον ενδιαφέρει είτε στο θέμα, είτε με προσωπικό μήνυμα.

----------


## Moho

Παρόλο που δεν σκοπεύω πλέον να υλοποιήσω το συγκεκριμένο project, θα με
ενδιέφερε εγκυκλοπαιδικά να μάθω τον τρόπο διασύνδεσης των συσκευών μεταξύ τους.
Μοιάζει καθόλου με την μέθοδο που περιέγραψα λίγο παραπάνω στο post #8 ?

----------


## stelakis1914

Όχι τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο σύνθετα όσο τα περιγράφεις.

Παίρνεις όλα τα στοιχεία της γραμμής (username & password) όπως στον ΟΤΕ και σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο VOIP πάροχο.

Οι θύρες FXS του modem της CYTA είναι απενεργοποιημένες και άχρηστες στο συγκεκριμένο πακέτο που συζητάμε. Η τηλεφωνία περνάει μέσα από τις θύρες δικτύου και χρειάζεται τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για να την αξιοποιήσεις.

Στην περίπτωση μου, λειτουργώ ένα IP τηλεφωνικό κέντρο (FreePBX) και χρησιμοποιώ:
-Ένα softphone από τον υπολογιστή μου χωρίς κανέναν άλλο εξοπλισμό
-Τις αναλογικές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές που έχω, αφού βγάλω μια γραμμή τηλεφωνίας από την FXS port ενός ΑΤΑ

To modem της CYTA όπως μου είπε ο τεχνικός δεν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις. Είσαι ελεύθερος όμως να χρησιμοποιήσεις όποιο router θέλεις σε σύνδεση bridge.

----------


## dimangelid

Αν βρεις το VPI/VCI της τηλεφωνίας , μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο modem θέλεις αρκεί να υποστηρίζει πολλαπλά VPI/VCI

----------


## stelakis1914

Αυτήν την στιγμή δεν με ενδιαφέρει αυτό το εγχείρημα. Στο μέλλον όμως είναι πιθανό να με απασχολήσει.

----------

